# lost an eye :(



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone one of my red sevs lost an eye, i have no clue how, i havnt seen any tank aggression. she's acting and looking fine (other than that fact she lost an eye) ill go some more water changes more often to make sure the water is perfects so theres no infections... is there anything i should add to the tank?

thanks


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

salt......


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

to late  i was treating with salt but the severum was killed


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

that sucks, did you figure out who did it?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

nope  dont think it was a bichir it would have been completly destroyed if my ornates went for it. whatever it was it had a mouth small enough to just take both its eyes and not damage its face but coudnt kill her. had lots of scratches but no big wounds on its belly , only fish i think could do that is one of my small palmas or my 6inch knife.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

The only time I noted Fish missing eyes was back in the day when I owned a Black Ghost Knife,so maybe your 6 inch Knife?? it's just a guess for I don't know if they have similar traits? (BGK aren't all eye eaters but I've heard many a case where they have).


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

it could be my clown knife some are known for being fairly aggressive, this one i got jumped tanks at the pet store and ate some small danios if i remember correctly that was when it was just a baby. but its odd cause i havnt seen any aggression from it. but it is a night predator so ill never really know.


----------

